# Please Read:  DIS Meet Thread Titles!



## WebmasterKathy

To make the DIS Meets forum easier to navigate and to make meets easier to find, we're going to return to a thread title format we used to use: indicating the meet date at the beginning of the thread title.

This enables readers to sort the threads by name, and to easily find a thread based on the meet date.

Here's how it works: Each thread name will begin with the year, month and day of the meet, in YYYYMMDD format. You can use whatever description you like for the rest of the title.

Example: If I'm planning a DIS meet at Chef Mickey's on January 10, 2009, I would call the thread:

*20090110- Let's all meet at Chef Mickey's!!!*


----------



## ArielRae

Those date numbers make it really confusing. 
Especially for those that have no idea that those numbers are a date. 
I didn't understand it at first.
I like just listing it like:
Month Day, year
or
00/00/0000
As long as a year is listed it should be fine.
But listing it backwards will cause problems.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Personally, I don't like this change at all.  The numbers all just run together and it's more confusing than before.


----------



## humboldthny

What happened to the old DisMeet posts?  Is there any way to see them...I wasn't "friends" with the other DIS members in my area, and without our old posts I can't contact them!


----------



## DisneyNutts4

sounds like fun!


----------



## Tinky-Bell

Not sure if this is the right place for this post, but I couldn't find any mention anywhere of a DISapalooza 2012. Are y'all skipping this year, or has it been announced and I missed it? I do sometimes miss the most obvious things, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## cowgirljake

I joined today!  :0


----------



## karint

I joined today!


----------



## Dealm92

http://www.disboards.com/threads/20...ins-in-to-celebrate-the-sail-with-us.3499002/ 

Is this how I do it and get it created?  That's the link to the thingy I made about FE,  not sue wig I did this correctly though


----------



## sstarsy

This is great!


----------

